# house side door



## chauncey12 (Nov 7, 2008)

ok i need some ideas... replacing a side door. old house... 28x84 rough opening. ridiculous. i know. but i cant make it bigger, theres a closet on one side and a in wall radiator on the other. interior doors will fit, but all exteriors are custom and pricey. i need a half lite so i get some sunlight... maybe an interior with a storm door? i dunno. any ideas?


----------



## Razzer (Nov 8, 2008)

LOL, sorry but how about a window?  Would be easier.....

I understand I have an older home too and on the search for a 30" exterior on a closed back porch, the porch is needing to be supported and reworked, sooooo I dont want to spend a lot either.


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello Chauncey:
Here is an 'off the wall' solution but it will work in your situation. Skip the door frame, cover the framing and rough edges of the drywall with aluminum coil stock bent an inch or so on each side to cover the face of the opening. Now, add a 1/2" door stop to the sides and top, get a 30" 3 lite panel door of wood (no fiber materials like masonite), rip an inch off each side of the door to make it fit the opening and do a normal hinge and lock with an aluminum threshold. The top will need to be filled in to give you an 81" height. 
Then, if you want a storm door, it will have to be custom made for the opening. I would recommend the storm door in your climate.
Glenn


----------

